# Free Raspberry Pi's



## Raymii (Oct 13, 2013)

Do you have a good idea, open source software project, itch to scratch or are you just interested in the Raspberry Pi? And do you want it for free? Then read on.

What?
I'm giving away two Raspberry Pi's per month, for free, to anybody which has a good use for it. It includes a case and a USB cable. Shipping included to anywhere in the world. However, there are a few conditions.

Read On and apply


----------



## drmike (Oct 13, 2013)

Interesting @Raymii, very interesting!

Hope to hear how folks use their newly gifted Pi's.


----------



## kro (Oct 13, 2013)

ooooOOOOOooooo

Interesting indeedy, love the rules


----------



## willie (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice offer, at least in intentions!   My main quibble: I don't like github because of their invasive policies (example: you have to log in under a single personal account, which means if you work for multiple companies that host with them, Github knows who you've been working for).  Gitlab might be better--I haven't looked into it yet.  Overall I think it's more in both the free software and the VPSboard spirit to host your own code repos on VPS's, rather than relying on cloud providers.  So if you're open to suggestions I'd propose allowing self-hosting, or else maybe having a vpsboard.com community repo or one connected with your RPi giveaway.  Other people can always mirror the code elsewhere.


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

vpsBoard community repo?   Someone have a how-to so we may facilitate that?   Seems like a decent idea.


----------



## Increhost (Oct 14, 2013)

Really great idea !


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 14, 2013)

Yep very nice indeed.


----------



## lifetalk (Oct 15, 2013)

Quite generous of you to give these away each month  I'll consider trying for one (reading your rules atm).


----------



## Raymii (Oct 16, 2013)

The Raspberry Pi Foundation posted it on their facebook. Got about 4 pages of new ideas and comments in one evening..


----------



## Novacha (Oct 17, 2013)

drmike said:


> vpsBoard community repo?   Someone have a how-to so we may facilitate that?   Seems like a decent idea.


I think that is a really good idea and it would probably already be possible to roll through Gitlab. This is definitely something that should exist just for vpsBoard, and something I would use.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 17, 2013)

Novacha said:


> I think that is a really good idea and it would probably already be possible to roll through Gitlab. This is definitely something that should exist just for vpsBoard, and something I would use.


Vpsboard Gitlab on a Raspberry Pi 


Got a donation which is enough for one Pi  To bad I already got 24 around here..


----------



## Novacha (Oct 18, 2013)

Raymii said:


> Vpsboard Gitlab on a Raspberry Pi
> 
> 
> Got a donation which is enough for one Pi  To bad I already got 24 around here..


 I wish. Gitlab is a memory hog, so you would need upwards of 2GB for a stable install   .


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 18, 2013)

Novacha said:


> I wish. Gitlab is a memory hog, so you would need upwards of 2GB for a stable install   .


Many people were posting "on that other forum" that gitlab can run in less than 512 with memory optimizations as well as caching.


----------



## wdq (Oct 18, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Many people were posting "on that other forum" that gitlab can run in less than 512 with memory optimizations as well as caching.


I think a lot of it depends on how many users you have/how many repositories you have/how large those repositories are. I have the stock Turnkey GitLab template running on a 512MB OpenVZ container with no optimizations and everything works fine for my small projects.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 20, 2013)

Novacha said:


> I wish. Gitlab is a memory hog, so you would need upwards of 2GB for a stable install  .


It really depends on the amount of concurrent users. For one of my smaller clients, a 512mb digital ocean is enough. It get at max 10 concurrent users. Another install at a bigger cliënt runs on metal with dual E5, 96gb ram and 6 Intel 520 pro ssd's and had to be upgraded to better hardware because of the load. That thing has about 5000 concurrent users...


And at home I run it on a 256mb openvz...


----------



## EmziD (Oct 20, 2013)

This is a great idea, the raspberry pi is perfect for users also wanting to learn linux! I hope you get some amazing ideas


----------

